# Firefox Plugin schreiben



## spike78 (21. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe mal das ich hier richtig bin. Falls nicht sorry. So nun zu meiner Frage (Problem).

Ich würde gerne für den Firefox ein einfaches Plugin schreiben. Leider habe ich dies noch nie gemacht und wüsste garnicht wo ich ansetzen müsste. Java Kenntnisse habe ich.

Kann mir jemand dazu eine gute Seite oder ein Buch empfehlen?

Danke und Gruß

Spike


----------



## maki (21. Jul 2009)

*verschoben*

Da FireFox Plugins nicht in Java entwickelt werden, bist du wohl falsch 



> Kann mir jemand dazu eine gute Seite oder ein Buch empfehlen?


hier


----------



## guenni81 (21. Jul 2009)

Du wirst auch fündig mit dem hier


----------



## faetzminator (21. Jul 2009)

@guenni81:
ein addon ist kein plugin, und ich bezweifle dass der TO ein plugin meinte


----------



## ice-breaker (21. Jul 2009)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> ein addon ist kein plugin



???:L
wie grenzt du die beiden im Firefox ab?


----------



## guenni81 (22. Jul 2009)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> ein addon ist kein plugin, und ich bezweifle dass der TO ein plugin meinte


Trotzdem findet er über die oben genannten Links jeweils auch Beiträge / Artikel für AddOn Entwicklung...


----------



## max40 (22. Jul 2009)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> @guenni81:
> ein addon ist kein plugin, und ich bezweifle dass der TO ein plugin meinte



Wenn der Titel "Firefox Plugin schreiben" ist, wird wohl guenni81 nicht falsch liegen mit seinem Beitrag!


----------



## faetzminator (22. Jul 2009)

z.B. der Flash Player mit seinen dll's ist ein Plugin. Alle Informationen der Plugins befinden sich im Unterordner "plugins" der FF Installation. Ein Add-on bzw. eine Extension ist eine (meist) aus JS geschriebene, (meist) systemunabhängige Erweiterung für den FF. Gut erkennbar, wenn man das Fenster Add-ons öffnet und sich die Reiter anschaut. Natürlich gibt es da Add-ons, welche übergreifend sind, wie z.B. IETab, welcher JS zur Darstellung / Einbettung und nativen Code zur Steuerung des IE verwendet.


----------

